# Les poochs Brush GB ?



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone Interested in these brushes ? 

If so we can get discounts through a group Buy aka GB !

http://www.lespoochs.com/brushes.asp

The prices on the website would not be the prices I can get us  
I believe these brushes are also guarantee for life.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I amt be interested depending on the price break! Are the brushes the only thing included in the co op or are all of the products?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> I amt be interested depending on the price break! Are the brushes the only thing included in the co op or are all of the products?


Well I have the wholesale price list so I have prices for shampoos and all of there products. The shampoos are 12.50 for 16oz 

I been reading on a grooming forum about these brushes and everyone keeps saying how much they love them and they us the silver or gold brush for poodles. 

To get price break for brushes we would have to buy multiples.


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

I would be interested in trying one of these brushes, I couldnt find a price for them on the site though.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

The gold and silver brushes are not on their website and they are SAAAAAA---WEEEET. Dont' know what I'd do with out mine. 

Just to explain these brushes a bit and why they are so much better than regular "slickers", they polish the ends of their "pins" so they are not sharp on the ends. Other slickers are just cut off wires, so the ends can be very hard on the skin and can cut/break coat or cause irritation to the skin. Also, the heads on the LP brushes flex back and forth which makes for a softer/firmer brush. The silver is a bit firmer (with less flex) than the gold and the gold is nice and soft, so dogs with soft coat or sensitive skin would benefit from the gold more-so than the silver, but a harder coated poo would be ok for the silver (make sense?).

If you have standards however, I recommend you have both the narrow AND the wide models. 

For poo's I dont' recommend ANY of the other ones. Dont' even bother considering them at all, they are far to harsh for poo coats. The price break you can get for buying multiples are fantastic, especially if you can get 24+

you would love their shampoos and smell'um goods too! There is a vitamin enriched that is to die for


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you private mail me the price? I am interested


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am interested as well These remind me of the Master groomer that I use How much will they be ?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I am totally interested if you can get them to Canada for me!! I'll be happy to pay the extra shipping


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh I saw these a few months ago and really wanted to buy one- but the price, eck- so steap! I'd be willing to help with a group buy... do you know the group discount (feel free to PM me)?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

now people are interested lol let me get the prices again and see if this will work


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Depending on price, I'd be interested as well!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd be interested in well, depending on the price


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

oops, Roxy, sorry I brought this back up! lol

If you dont' want to mess with it, I can do it. I have a current list from LP and have a personal sales rep there. It wouldn't be a problem. Just let me know


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I might be interested based on price.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I still have the price list and I am still willing to do it. I wanted to do it a long time ago but no one seemed interested at the time.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone have a ballpark price to throw out here? (haha no pun intended) I'd like an idea of how expensive they are... 
thanks


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried both the les pooch brush and the knock off one that petedge sells? Is it at all even similar?

I would be interested depending on price.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a price list from 2009 not sure if it has changed but I already contacted a sales presentitive so I will let you guys know when it comes 

here is the 2009 list 

( poodle brushes) I am not sure which models are the best. 

1-2
pooch poodle $56.00
pooch poodle wide $ 72.00

4-5
PP $ 41.00
PPW $55.00

6-11
PP $39.95
PPW $53.00

12-23 
PP $37.00
PPW$ 49.95

24 or more 
PP $ 30.95
PPW $40.95


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks like we could have 10 people so far so if you are really interested please lmk by pm. 

I will make a list and post who is in or not


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I have a price list from 2009 not sure if it has changed but I already contacted a sales presentitive so I will let you guys know when it comes
> 
> here is the 2009 list
> 
> ...


How will we find out which is the best most highly reccomended one for a spoo in show coat ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> How will we find out which is the best most highly reccomended one for a spoo in show coat ?


I will call and ask a sales rep and see what they say. I was on a groomers forum and a lot said they used the silver and gold like cameo said. But they have these new poodles ones so I am not sure. 

The gold and silver ones are about the same price give and take $1


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Definately count me in !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Definately count me in !


Awesome 

Roxy25 
Bigredpoodle


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I would be interested in one that is good for show coats.
_


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

They sound great, I would also be interested


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

roxy25
bigredpoodle
Sparkle&Spunk 
Spoospirit 
Gingersnap


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm interested in one.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in too please.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Do they offer a puppy with a brush :rolffleyes: ???

JK JK - just wish I have something to brush :smow: 

But if price is good, maybe I can jump in anyway and be ready for later : ))) !

Let me know what the final price for gold one (wide) is : ) !


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

If the brushes can help with matting and are easy on the coat as well,
we would also be interested. We don't have show coats on our spoos, 
but like a longer coat in general. Count me in .


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm interested in a gold one for show coat...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

now if that was NZ$ and included getting all the way around here I would get one too! lol. but ahh well, one day I will be able to afford one.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I might be interested in the gold one, wide. Please let me know the final price.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I emailed a friend of mine who owns 3 standards and does most of her own grooming... here's her response; 
_You may want to tell people about the brushes I got at Petedge http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=47391that are virtually the same and a fraction of the cost._
...not to thrown a wrench in the plans here, just thought I'd mention it


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I emailed a friend of mine who owns 3 standards and does most of her own grooming... here's her response;
> _You may want to tell people about the brushes I got at Petedge http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=47391that are virtually the same and a fraction of the cost._
> ...not to thrown a wrench in the plans here, just thought I'd mention it


This one ?
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/47391.uts
I use this brush and I love it the problem is with this one is the tines lose their strength. I am hoping that this professional on will not be like this ..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Guys... I hate to call the emperor naked, but it is not so much the brush but the person using it.

I don't EVER use a slicker on the long neck and topknot hair on my show coats. I only use a pin brush (All Systems #1). The slicker is reserved for the jacket, bracelets and rosettes. My slicker cost $12. It has a soft flexible head. I get good results.

I would just hate to see y'all go out and spend a ton of money on a tool when there are so many other issues involved in maintaining good show coat: washing, conditioning, drying, banding, etc.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> This one ?
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/47391.uts
> I use this brush and I love it the problem is with this one is the tines lose their strength. I am hoping that this professional on will not be like this ..


yes, that's the one


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have several of these.. Love them..... But with the tines wearing out it does make them a wee bit expensive..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> This one ?
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...Slicker-Brushes/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/47391.uts
> I use this brush and I love it the problem is with this one is the tines lose their strength. I am hoping that this professional on will not be like this ..


well the les pooch brushes statement is if the brush fails or gets damaged they will replace it. the pins on these are not supposed to come out.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

No the pins did not come out they lost their strength. They no longer brush out right.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

roxy25
bigredpoodle
Sparkle&Spunk 
Spoospirit 
Gingersnap
*tina*
Rockporters
Pudel Luv
Katsdogworld
poodle lover


So ya or nay ? lol If none one wants these anymore just let me know. 

I think since its a gb we would all have to buy the same model and size. I just asked a rep and will be waiting for her reply soon. 

If thats the case I am looking for a wide. I think the wide gold is the ones we want but I will let you know later today.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> No the pins did not come out they lost their strength. They no longer brush out right.


I was reading on a groomer forum that the petedge ones are crap compared to the les poochs 

You guys are more than welcome to do some research before I order. I was looking up info on groomer talk.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Count me in I think the gold wide is what I will be wanting as well.. Let me know .The pet edge brush I love the design but I am tired of replacing them every couple of months. So I look forward to some better quality .


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> Count me in I think the gold wide is what I will be wanting as well.. Let me know .The pet edge brush I love the design but I am tired of replacing them every couple of months. So I look forward to some better quality .


Yeah I think the gold wide is the one we should get when ordering, but I will see if we all have to order the same model and size ( most likely we do since its wholesale)


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Roxy,

I think I will pass.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

you don't have to all buy the same brush. I've done a group buy with LP before, all groomers, and we just chose what we wanted and got the multiple brush discount.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the purple wide (groomer's model) for my standard, I love it, gets through all her matts (bracelets matt when she goes out in the snow) and I have the green single for my toy's. I would certainly be interested in another.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi roxy25! 
What are we talking about price wise? Can you PM me? I'm still not 100% sure what brush we're talking about- the gold is not on the website right?
Thanks!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I was interested to if I could get a price I couldn't find anything online so we talking 25 or 50 or higher


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I've got the purple brush, and it's worth it's weight in gold and then some! The PetEdge knock off is not even close to the Les Poochs slicker. A waste of money. 

I fostered a mini Poodle whose coat was a mess. Managed to save her balled-up matted ears with a little corn starch and the Les Poochs purple slicker. These brushes are nothing less than amazing. Brushing out is effortless, and it does not damage coat at all. I'll never be without one! 

I would be interested in getting the wide gold.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

My favorite is the double wide green... find it more useful than the gold. 
Although the gold is nice. 

If you called LP I'm pretty sure they would direct you to the (light) green for poodles.
Yellow is ok for a really soft coat, but we don't do soft coats here!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> roxy25
> bigredpoodle
> Sparkle&Spunk
> Spoospirit
> ...


So have you any news for us concerning the brushes


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

desertreef said:


> My favorite is the double wide green... find it more useful than the gold.
> Although the gold is nice.
> 
> If you called LP I'm pretty sure they would direct you to the (light) green for poodles.
> Yellow is ok for a really soft coat, but we don't do soft coats here!


my two poodles both have very soft coats


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im sorry for the delay ladies , I just started spring semester anatomy , chemistry, math, and animal ethics :scared:

I will have all answers on friday so sorry for the delay. Since Cameo said you can all buy what every brush you want we don't have to worry about getting the same ones so pick which ever you want. I am just going to get info on the gold and poodle brushes and see what is best.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Any word yet? Sorry, not to be a nag, but I'm systematically destroying Jasper's coat with a pin brush .


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

If you call Mary or Ariel, ASK them if the new POODLE brush is out yet. Its not the silver or gold, they told me it was NEW. I have all the other ones. I WANT the new one. By the way, have any of you ever tried their shears? I believe I saw a pair with a little Genstone from India inlayed in the screw thing-y and I think they were around $10,000. Don't quote me on that, but normal shears are around $1,200...and yes, that's my price. Its higher for the general public who are non-groomers. They have 2 sets of pricing.


----------

